# Paver over concrete patio concern



## DIY NOOB (May 24, 2012)

Ok, first off I've read a ton of articles and forum posts on people who chose to do this method. How not to do it and rip it out and start off the right way with gravel, sand, then pavers. Those who explain how to do it over the concrete in many different ways. Now here is what is confusing me. A lot say to do the outside of the perimeter first and by using the right adhesive needed. Ok I get that. Then inside the perimeter to fill and level out a 1" sand base for the pavers. Now by doing so wouldn't that make the inside of your patio higher then your border with the 1" sand in their? Is that ok, normal? I also wanted to say that I have a 3" clearance between my patio to the top of my door threshold. I was thinking of using the Oldcastle Luxora countryside pavers as my border, height is 1.81 of paver. Would that be ok to use?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lost you I think. Adhesive? And sand?

Were you planning or trying to use pavers on edge as the retainer for those you put on the surface? Not with pavers floating on sand over concrete.:no:Are you planning to glue pavers down on an outdoor slab? :no: Remember the surface is going to flex and move on you even more so on concrete than a gravel/sand base. A border of bricks on edge will not hold.

You need to use something like continuous galvanized or other edging with spikes deep into the soil for this. Or fasten it into the edge of the concrete slab. The edging should be tall enough to contain the sand base and reach at least 2/3 the height of the pavers on top of it.

1" of sand and 1.81" of paver will be cutting it close with 3" but doable. 

If you considered nice rubber or stone impregnated pavers, not box store crappy ones? They are comparable in price to real pavers. They self level unless your slab is totally wacked. You don't need the sand. Nice ones come in all sorts of colors, shapes and overall patterns. You can get them looking like cobblestones, bricks or even squares. They are easy to install, replace and maintain. They are a renewable material and many of the nice ones are made from recycled tires, post consumer waste and so forth. You might even get a tax credit just thinking about them. Many horse tracks ans stables use them because they are easier on horse knees and hooves/shoes. Clients I have specified them for like them because both kids and wine glasses bounce nicely on them.


----------



## DIY NOOB (May 24, 2012)

Heres a pic of what im saying. Although in this image the border is thicker then the pavers inside the border, which i can see this working. Pavers i like at Lowes that im seeing are the same thickness in different sizes. So the inside surface would be lifted 1" over the outside border i would imagine. People swear by this method that it works and lasts for years with no problems.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pave...w=158&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:83

Heres another example of a video using mason bond or other types of heavy duty construction adhesive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKsEA188e2w

Now i cant do this method of direct pavers on the cement cause a couple small areas are not completeley flush/level with the paver. tiny bit of rocking when you step on them. Thats where the sand comes in play to help that leveling.

Ive seen where people say to lay a powder cement over concrete, then pavers, then sweep in polymeric sand, mist it down and as the water seeps under it wets the cement and bonds the pavers.

So as i said from what ive read and seen in videos for about a month now, their is all kinds of installation methods people swear on.

I have seen the Envirotiles and once considered them but not at that price, to expensive. Ive even tried contacting them on any sales, special pricing anything. They just give you a bs speech how enviromentally great they are, yada yada yada...and avoid what you are calling asking about. I have not seen before what you are showing. After thinking about the rubber though, idk if ill get that same feel or look as good as a natural stone would.


----------



## DIY NOOB (May 24, 2012)

What i originally considered were these pavers http://www.lowes.com/pd_287003-215-NA_4294728526_4294937087_?productId=3030503&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Pavers%2BEdging%2BRetaining%2BWalls_4294728526_4294937087_%3Fpage%3D2%26Ns%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

Could i just do the same method of laying weed fabric over the cement, 1" of leveled paving sand on that, pavers placed, stake the outside perimeter with edging lock, then polymeric sand the surface and wet it down and done?

This is mine and the wifes choice of stone to use overall for our ugly 10x23 patio


----------

